# New Action Watersports Web Series



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys, there's an awesome new web series premiering this summer called _Clean Break_ that you should check out. It's a user generated _Endless Summer_ style series which showcases action watersports hotspots all over the states. Some of the highlighted sports will be surfing (Venice Beach), windsurfing (Hood River, OR), and kiteboarding (San Diego). As part of the user-generated aspect, fans are encouraged to vote for local guides who will show the two co-hosts a fun time when they come to their home town. Voting is under way for Kernville (ends Thurs, May 27) so head over to the series' YouTube Channel and have a look at the video submissions. I'm actually working to get the word out about the series, so if you have any questions feel free to ask me here or PM me and I'll be sure to get you more info.


----------



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

Checking back in to let you know that the Clean Break series is live on the Facebook tab. Our boys JJ and Brady have already hit up some Kiteboarding in San Diego and surfed with Peter Paris in Venice Beach. I have a feeling you all will really like the hilarious BTS clips though. They're my personal favorite....Venice BTS went up a couple days ago.


----------



## Clean_Break (May 23, 2010)

Hey all - I just wanted to stop back in here to let you know the Clean Break journey is approaching the end. Also want to thank you for all your help in making Clean Break a monster success. Being a user generated webseries, we would not have been able to pull this thing off without you guys. So thanks for voting on local guides, co-hosts, etc and thanks for watching. Be sure to catch the Orlando episode that went live on Monday. There's tons of wakeboarding action and it is no doubt the best episode of the series. Thanks again all.


----------

